# Seiko Bezel Stuck..



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

hi guys,

i got seiko midsize diver for 1 year to now. the problem is the bezel starts not turning when i tried to turn it, it won't turn.. its definitely stuck..

i realized that when i cleaned it with soap then i can turn while cleaning. aftyer that when its getting dried then it won't turn again.

any advise? shall i bring it to the service centre?

i still need to use the bezel sometimes.

rgds,

husain


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Hussain, do you know if the bezel is friction or ratchet









BTW Have you got the model number of the Seiko


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

its skx013


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

This should give you an idea of what you needed to do. Give it a clean then put it all back together. Your one might have a spring and ball bearing rather than the ring, so watch out for the ball bearing flying off into the sunset


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It wouldn't do, I moved the pictures................ This way they are in a folder all by themselves, so I won't delete them.


----------

